

Ask HN: What is the best option for design? - reallygoodstuff

I have technical skill but I don´t have the skills to make the design for my app.
What did you do to have a budget acceptable web 2.0 design? Freelance, read tutorials, professional designer, friends...
======
jolan
I'm using web-app-theme to tide me over until I'm done with coding.

<http://pilu.github.com/web-app-theme/>

------
amccloud
I almost used a SaaS design from <http://themeforest.com>

Though I ended up biting the bullet in the end and making my own design.

